# Tell me which rims are these please!



## aciz (Jan 19, 2012)

There was a car in that pic?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

BBS RS "Classic" rim.

BBS RS

I'm not sure how one would get their hands on a pair as the BBS web-site does not show any info on the wheel. My advice to you would be to e-mail BBS directly and ask them if they are still in production for this wheel. If not, you're screwed, as you will never find a set of classics on ebay for cheap, let alone in the Cruze's bolt pattern(seeing as its literally brand new, and never used before). Look around, and you might get lucky, but you will most likely end up having to get spacers in order to get a pair on your Cruze.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks a lot! I'll try to find some, or maybe replicas...


----------

